# How many sets for size?



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm sure it's been asked loads but currently doing a couple of warm up sets followed by 3 working sets of 6 reps with the last set close to or virtually failing by going for an extra rep.

What should I aim for ?

Chest

back

delts

biceps

triceps

legs

are some muscles better having higher reps? Feel like maybe I'm doing too much of the same with 3x6per body part , also should I train certain muscles more than once a week?


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Will vary from person to person tbh.


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

Tried a lot of theories over the years, including some really "over thought" methods (matrix system, Australian Physiology Research system that interestingly enough used a very young Lee Priest as their high profile drawcard). The method I had the best success with was the conventional 5X5


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Madmax123 said:


> I'm sure it's been asked loads but currently doing a couple of warm up sets followed by 3 working sets of 6 reps with the last set close to or virtually failing by going for an extra rep.
> 
> What should I aim for ?
> 
> ...


From my experience I've had the best results with heavy weights lower reps for around 3-4 sets.

For example once I've warmed up I'll be aiming to do a max of 5 reps, it's usually 3/4 though (good form though).


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

If you're on gear, everything works...everything. Physically, AAS make your muscles hold onto or store more fluids/nutrients/water to allow them to work harder or longer, stronger etc. Hence they get bigger..and bigger..and bigger. In fact one time I would've said high weight/low reps was the best path but that makes no sense to me anymore as strength based training is widely acknowledged to affect the central nervous system moreso than actual muscle size nowadays. I suppose you could say...if you dont have one you wont get the other and therefore their must be a symbiotic effect between the two to produce size. Does that make sense?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It's a case of trial and error to see what works for each individual.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> It's a case of trial and error to see what works for each individual.


This. Agree.

I just would add as a personal choice I like volume training for size (german volume) and pyramid for strength, but there is plenty of trainings, considered I change training every 8-12 weeks I try a bit of everything and I see whats work best for my needs of the moment


----------



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Doing it as a natural ,and wanted to change my routine to freshen things up wanting to gain over next few months a thought I would ask for some opinions based on experiences.thanks


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Always more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

A change is as good as a rest. So trying a new programme may help.


----------



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I have some mates who don't train arms specifically curls or tricep extensions that's why I briefly listed what I do .i also know of a lad who won't train legs as he hates squats!!


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

i do 4 sets of 8-10 reps. Depends on the person though


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i like 5 working sets on compounds and 3-4 on the rest

i mix up rep ranges more than set ranges


----------



## estuFilippe (Sep 10, 2013)

I tend to stick in the 8-12 rep range for 3-4 sets then if im feeling strong I might do a 'Power' set where I take a heavier weight than ive been pyramiding up to in the former sets and just blast it for 4-6 reps. Seems to work for me cause ive been getting good growth, and power.

Example today did warmup set on flat dumbell bench press then:

1st set: 2 x 30kgs x 12,

2nd set: 2 x 35kgs x 12

3rd set 2 x 40kgs x 10

4th set 2 x 45kgs x 6

With this I seem to get the 'best of both', i take limited rest 1-2 mins between sets making my way up with good strict form and ensuring i squeeze/contract and engage the muscle then maybe take 2-3 mins and do the final set. Ive been making good strength and size gains doing this but as people have said before, try what feels right for you?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

High reps (20) with 4 sets work amazingly for my legs, low reps and 3 sets work well for my upper body.. I tend to mix it up a little with a few super sets though as I like feeling the burn (never get burn or doms from low reps)


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

L11 said:


> High reps (20) with 4 sets work amazingly for my legs, low reps and 3 sets work well for my upper body.. I tend to mix it up a little with a few super sets though as I like feeling the burn (never get burn or doms from low reps)


My training is pretty similar.


----------



## luiseduardo (Nov 19, 2013)

What is better for small muscles: low repetitions or high?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

You can always try some form of periodized approach... gradually increase volume for a number of sessions without doing too much with the load, then switch over and gradually decrease volume and increase the loading. Then finally when working very heavy, do a few sessions of seriously intense stuff (drop sets, negatives, forced reps etc) and overreach for a short while - then take a short deload period and repeat.

When I'm focused on my training this is the basic mode I've graduated to through trying different things over the years and for me it works a treat... when I'm taking training seriously enough to actually do it that is, lol.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Change things up regularly... It's the best way i've found.

Change rep ranges, exercises and keep the body guessing. Im on 5x5 with a high rep set to finish x 3 exercises per body part over 4 days.

Then i'll go back to DC for 6 weeks, then 3x8-10 reps for 6 weeks then back to 5x5.


----------



## Advikaz (Dec 11, 2013)

I currently do x3 sets of 20.

Works for me, but as said, everyone is different. Trial & error.


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't buy into the "change your routine every 6 weeks to keep the body guessing"

Add more weight or reps each week in whatever rep range suits you untill you stall, or do a periodized approach

Just my opinion though, just finds what works for you mate


----------



## Leo.T (Sep 15, 2012)

Growth of muscle mass depends on priorities of workout , exercise selection, physical load plan and recovery plan, not from amount of sets or reps, only. It should be remembered: 1) Working with a large muscle we are also exercising a small muscle, eg chest, triceps. 2) Basic exercises are used to build muscle mass, eg bench press, squats 3) From 5 to 8 reps in a set for upper part of body and from 10 to 20 reps for lower part of body. 4) Muscles are growing when they are resting after a hard work at the training. But if to be honest, there is not simple answer for your question, so that remember: just practice makes perfect.


----------

